# Taking Apart a Power Mac G5



## robertdame (Jul 3, 2008)

Is any body have this electronic file ?


----------



## ian_k (Jul 6, 2008)

try this link

http://sharpeningbeneath.com/g5guide/


ultimatly its going to depend on which powermac g5 you have but the basis should be the same


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 6, 2008)

You need to find out for sure which model of PowerMac G5 you have.
The last PowerMac G5s are substantially different when removing the logic board or power supply. Removing the power supply requires removing the logic board first. The older PowerMac G5s can have the power supply removed without removing the logic board, although it's a tricky job. In both cases, removing the processor/heat sink assembly is essential. There was also a single processor 1.8 GHz - with a smaller logic board, that was sold for a short time. It's also different for disassembly.


----------

